# Added GMM handrails to bridge.



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I just have to install it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, GMM is one of the best outdoor products out there. ( I'm kissing up) 
I think all Eagle wing bridges should have the 8" clearance for GMM hand rails.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, nice Rob, did you make the handrails and what are they made of? 

tom h


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Your piers aren't very prototypical. Maybe some paint would help that/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------

